# Did You Ever Not Plan A Trip But Took It Just To Get Away Spur Of The Moment?



## fmdog44 (Apr 27, 2021)

Me and a buddy were just doing nothing living in the Chicago area when we were 20 then decided to load up his 1959 Chevy and drive to Hollywood Fl.
I took several trips on the spur of the moment to Minnesota by car and several to Milwaukee for a few nights of partying in my 20's 
Now things being different I love to load up a small suit case and explore the small towns in Texas which I have not done in a year due to the virus. I never tak interstates, only backroads.


----------



## Ladybj (Apr 27, 2021)

OH YESSSSS....  What happens where I went, stays with me


----------



## MrPants (Apr 27, 2021)

Yes! Did a spur of the moment trip when I was living in the Los Angeles area many years ago. Went by myself to the Grand Canyon and through southern Utah then back to LA across the desert of southeastern California. It was a really fabulous trip. No specific plan just a few must see stops. I specifically remember driving through the desert at sunrise and it was so beautiful! That's an image that has stayed with me for life. Really glad I made that trip


----------



## SetWave (Apr 27, 2021)

Yes. Many, many, many, many. many miles ago. Both hitchhiking and driving.


----------



## jujube (Apr 27, 2021)

That's the way I love to travel but the Spousal Equivalent must have everything planned out in advance.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 28, 2021)

I’ve done several unplanned rosd trips in Sweden, the other Scandinavian countries and northern Europe. Anything further afield then I plan ahead


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 28, 2021)

Oh yes. When we traveled in our converted Greyhound, we never planned anything... just roll on down the highway. 
Some of life's best experience's are found that way.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 28, 2021)

Every day’s a trip. It’s not the destination it’s a state of mind


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 28, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Oh yes. When we traveled in our converted Greyhound, we never planned anything... just roll on down the highway.
> Some of life's best experience's are found that way.
> 
> View attachment 162277


Converted Greyhound?  I would enjoy seeing photos of it.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 28, 2021)

Oh YES!  I usually take back roads just to see where they go!  Sometimes I end up going a completely different direction!


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 28, 2021)

That's the only way we vacation
Spur of the moment
Don't pack too much
Down the hwy

The best
The very best


----------



## Jules (Apr 28, 2021)

Sometimes we’d have some points planned but the route there was never clear.  I can’t think of anything worse than having AAA map my route and every hotel and every spot I’d stay.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 29, 2021)

This thread reminds me of a poster of mine;



and another, sorta


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 29, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Converted Greyhound?  I would enjoy seeing photos of it.


 Loved my bus. However, mama wanted something with slides.
I wrote a little diddy about how old Bus Lightyear came about. 

https://lifeisacarnivalblog.wordpress.com/2017/04/


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 29, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> I wrote a little diddy about how old Bus Lightyear came about.


Uh, that's more'n 'a little diddy', dawg.

'Bus Lightyear'
'Large Marge'
Love it

You stole that bus, considering condition

The machinist I used from time to time, gutted and re-built an old Greyhound
He did a really good job, with a quite nice master bed room
...aaaand a place for his little dune buggy in the baggage bay conversion
(don't ask me how)
Anyway, he got some kind of disease and had to stop touring
Sold it for a quarter million


----------



## Pinky (Apr 29, 2021)

Took an impromptu car trip from Toronto to Washington, DC (early 70's) with a g/f I worked with. Got stuck in a torrential downpour on the way, but made it. The weather was very hot, and some young men asked us if we were Quakers (we were dressed in black). They offered to show us around, but we politely declined. We were awed by the huge statue of Abraham Lincoln. Also shocked at the ghettos.

Another time, in the early 80's, I took a spur-of-the-moment trip out to Vancouver to stay with my brother and his partner, and her kids, for a week. They were both working, so I went walkabout every day, after dropping the youngest off at school in the mornings. I tend to like travelling and exploring on my own.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 29, 2021)

I used to hitchhike in the late '60's. Had many very surprising rides, some a little dangerous. (drunks mainly).

Then when I was 34 I decided to fly to California to see my parents all of a sudden. I was on a roofing job and the temp was in the 90's and I was recently married, but just did it. It was great, but when I got back I paid the price. I hadn't got a soveneir for my wife and she was really pissed, and the roofing crew almost told me to take a flying leap for abandoning them on such short notice during a very difficult job.  Always some kind of Karma. I prefer to be a little impulsive rather than obsess about planning things. I guess it is best , like most things we do, is to do both.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Loved my bus. However, mama wanted something with slides.
> I wrote a little diddy about how old Bus Lightyear came about.
> 
> https://lifeisacarnivalblog.wordpress.com/2017/04/
> ...


 I enjoyed my second visit to your blog Dog. Looks like you've been through every state except OR and WA. Large Marge..... LOL!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes more than several times, to Cape Cod MA and different places in ME. Just on the spur of the moment.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 29, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I enjoyed my second visit to your blog Dog. Looks like you've been through every state except OR and WA. Large Marge..... LOL!


Yeah, somehow we missed those two. We'll get there someday.


----------

